# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Itaipu

## riodelolvido

Y ahí van unas fotos de la presa de Itaipu en el rio Paraná (29.000 Hm3) y un caudal turbinado medio de 14.000 m3/s. Suministra la totalidad del consumo energetico de Uruguay y el 40% de Brasil

Vista general desde aguas abajo:


Colectores de aducción de las turbinas (son 20):


Aliviadero:


Vista desde coronación hacia aguas arriba:


La galería (los círculos rojos son las turbinas de eje vertical):


El eje de una turbina:

----------


## cynodon

Estupendas imágenes, Gracias.

Que maravilla. 29000 HM3 de capacidad y una potencia instalada de 14 GW. (reactor nuclear 1 GW aprox) http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Represa_de_Itaip%C3%BA

----------

